
5 Web Design Trends You Will Continue to See in 2016 - vittulino
http://blog.debugme.eu/web-design-trends-2016/
======
coreyp_1
Maybe it's just me, but if you are going to write a blog about web designs,
but not include example pictures of those designs taken from websites
implementing the techniques that you are talking about, then your article is
useless.

